
CEO Is Not a Part-Time Job - mblakele
http://kellblog.com/2015/10/03/ceo-is-not-a-part-time-job/
======
sylvinus
Twitter _and_ Square are both individually much more successful than any
company the author founded. Plus there's no actual argument in the post so
IMHO this doesn't deserve to be on the frontpage.

~~~
hga
_Plus there 's no actual argument in the post_

At the very minimum he points out that preparing for an IPO (Square) and doing
a turnaround (Twitter) are _extremely_ demanding.

~~~
sylvinus
Which is news to no one :)

------
joe563323
Elon Musk - Tesla and SpaceX. Although he does not advise to be a ceo of both.

